# What .45/70 Govt. round for whitetail?



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I just picked up a Marlin Guide Gun in .45/70 and plan on using it for whitetails here in MI in the coming weeks. I am not a hand loader so I am limited to factory/over the counter offerings. I have heard good things about the 405gr. Remingtons but for some reason 405gr. seems like alot of lead for Mr. Whitetail. 

Any suggestions on factory ammo for deer? 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

405gr. should cut it right in half lol...

Just for razzing you I found a nice site that gives alot of choices and prices for ammo...
http://east.outdoormarksman.com/index.php?cPath=65_63_553

300gr seems like the smallest...I found...


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I shot my first MI deer with the Remington 405 gr - makes a nice neat thru and thru hole with minimal damage. Most 45-70 factory loads are rated safe for all rifles including antiquated trapdoor originals; the Remington 405 will only hit appx 1250 fps out of your rifle and mimics a 454 Casull or hot .44 magnum handgun more than anything else.

I handload 400 gr Speer JFPs for my guide Gun at 1600 fps and they still do not cause too much damage. You will see much more internal carnage from a 30-30 than this 45-70 load.

If interested Hornady makes JHP rounds in 300-350 gr at higher velocity, also their rubber-tipped 'Leverevolution' stuff.

Zero your rifle in with the Remington 405s and go shoot a buck!

FYi they do drop quite a bit form 50 - 100 yards so check your zeros.


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Black Hills (cowboy) load is all i every use and it'll go through a deer at 100 yards like a hot knife on butter or just any (cowboy) load will do and it "soft on the shoulder"


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys. 

I was looking at the Remington Express Centerfire Rifle Cartridge, 405-Grain Soft Point Bullet @ 1330 fps. Also... I was also looking at the Cor-Bon Hunter Centerfire Rifle Cartridge (More expensive!!!), 405-Grain FPPN Bullet @ 1600 fps. 

Has anyone used the Cor-Bon stuff for Whitetail? 

I am looking for an accurate round out to about 125yrds. I am shooting through a Ghost ring peep so really anything longer than about 100-125yrds would be a big guess!

Thanks for the replies..
Jeff


----------



## A-plus (Mar 30, 2003)

I love the 45-70 and have killed a few deer with them. The 300 gr loads at 1800 fps will be a bit easier to hit with at longer ranges because of flatter trajectory, but are a bit lightly constructed for up close in my experience. They open up nicely and kill very quickly with a good hit, but do not expect them penetrate deeply from off angles. The 405 gr loads are my favorites since they will break bones and penetrate very well, have never recovered one from a deer. You have to be familiar with your rifle and where it hits with this load at distances though. Have not tried the new Leverevolution loads yet, but they do look very interesting. Cannot speak for your rifle regarding accuracy, but my rifles have shot any factory ammunition put in them with more than adequate accuracy. Good luck and have fun with your Guide Gun, they are wonderful rifles.


----------

